# T3 Uptake



## stranazingarella

Can someone explain the role of T3 Uptake? Mine is 38. I had my GP check it because I've been having tremors and shakiness and read a low T3 can cause them. What does my reading mean? My T4 Free is 1.5 and my TSH is 1.8 after a total thryoidectomy. I am on Synthroid 100mcg.


----------



## Andros

stranazingarella said:


> Can someone explain the role of T3 Uptake? Mine is 38. I had my GP check it because I've been having tremors and shakiness and read a low T3 can cause them. What does my reading mean? My T4 Free is 1.5 and my TSH is 1.8 after a total thryoidectomy. I am on Synthroid 100mcg.


Hi there!!

T3 Resin Uptake or Thyroid Uptake. (T3RU) This is a test that confuses doctors, nurses, and patients. First, this is not a thyroid test, but a test on the proteins that carry thyroid around in your blood stream. Not only that, a high test number may indicate a low level of the protein! The method of reporting varies from lab to lab. The proper use of the test is to compute the free thyroxine index.

http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

When posting lab results it would helpful for us to have the ranges also as different labs use different ranges.

So, what is the range for the above. Result is 38, yes?


----------



## stranazingarella

Hi and thanks for helping me out!

The T3 Uptake range is: (30.0-39.0)

T4 Free range is (0.8-1.8).

My creatinine serum was also high at 1.1 recently (range 0.6-1.0)

I will also mention that I am having panic attacks recently, not pleasant. Any light you can throw on this would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Andros

stranazingarella said:


> Hi and thanks for helping me out!
> 
> The T3 Uptake range is: (30.0-39.0)
> 
> T4 Free range is (0.8-1.8).
> 
> My creatinine serum was also high at 1.1 recently (range 0.6-1.0)
> 
> I will also mention that I am having panic attacks recently, not pleasant. Any light you can throw on this would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Okay.......................thank you ever so much for the ranges!!

Since your T3 uptake is high in the range, that means your protein is low. This protein is what stores hormone for cellular uptake. So, you need to query your doctor about this. Most likely your Free T3 is low should they run that lab test for you.

Free T4 looks pretty good. But, is it converting to FREE T3? That is the question.

Do you have a lot of muscle from exercise activity? That could cause a high creatinine serum.

Otherwise your kidneys could be stressed; maybe doc should run Glomerular Filtration Rate. Please talk to your doctor about this.

Here is info on that.
http://health.howstuffworks.com/human-body/cells-tissues/serum-creatinine.htm

Has your doctor commented on this?


----------

